# Plants for a 3-4gal nano tank?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of having mostly fast growing plants to handle nitrates and such. I recently looked into hortwort and it seems like a nice plant. I plan on having this as a shrimphaus/dwarf puffer tank. If anything grows too fast I'll consider putting it into the 10 gal which is BBA'ed still right now (well reduced BBA slightly after dosing 20mL daily peroxide and 5mL Excel and now in a semi blackout period) in hopes that it'll help filter out more of the water.

In terms of lighting I'm thinking of putting 2 x Cree XRE Q5 LED's @ ~270lm at 1A so just about 500lm if I drive the LED's that hard. I'm thinking of having probably 3 of those LED's in there and one red or blue one for night time.

So possible ~750lm @ ~9W I think as IIRC to drive those LED's at 1A it'll be 3W.

Using black eco complete and I think the hang in tank filter (old) is probably 65GPH rated as I have some pond pumps that are 85GPH. Would like some help on common or easy to aquire in the city/store or via locals plants that are easy to proprogate in my critera. I'm thikning 70/30 fast/slow plants to give the slow plants some fighting chance then getting algaed up. I would also like it if possible some color blending of the plants like red/brown/etc in there as well if possible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bumpski for help/ideas.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You probably want to stick with plants that are smaller in form for a tank that small - something like hornwort will overrun it in no time. A stem that can grow an inch a day is no fun in a tank with 5-6 inches of water.

If you want to find plants that work in a small tank like that, look at what other people are using. Check out posts in this forum or others and what people are growing in nano tanks.

Offhand, I'd say you won't find vary many people keeping stem plants in quantities in a nano tank, lost of mosses, grasses, ferns and some of the stem plants that can be trained to hug the ground etc. Look at the small tanks in the AGA contests, they list what is in each design so it's easy to find what you like.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just about to place a link to these gorgeous small tanks. It's a good idea to lean from the best.

All tanks have list of plants growing there and some has even a planting map.
AquaNeko, look at those picture and you will get understanding what plants are used and how they look in reality.



AquaNeko said:


> Using black eco complete and I think the hang in tank filter (old) is probably ...


Eco complete has quite big particle. It might doesn't look good in a small tank.
I was analyzing black fertilized substrates recently and selected *Flourite Black Sand* for my 8g tank. Look at the picture here

Regarding BBA problem.
I suggest to you to get some fast growing stem plants like wisteria (hygrophila difformis) or any other hygrophila, rotala, ludwigia etc. and simple throw them into the tank. You should not plant them. They will float, grow and compete with algae for nutrient.

Planning a new tank is always a great time. There are plenty of ways to go and opportunities. You are not having them with any existing tank 
Good luck!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> You probably want to stick with plants that are smaller in form for a tank that small - something like hornwort will overrun it in no time. A stem that can grow an inch a day is no fun in a tank with 5-6 inches of water.
> 
> If you want to find plants that work in a small tank like that, look at what other people are using. Check out posts in this forum or others and what people are growing in nano tanks.
> 
> Offhand, I'd say you won't find vary many people keeping stem plants in quantities in a nano tank, lost of mosses, grasses, ferns and some of the stem plants that can be trained to hug the ground etc. Look at the small tanks in the AGA contests, they list what is in each design so it's easy to find what you like.


Fishies...

OMG.. I <3 that site! So going to try for some of those designs.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump for more ideas.


----------

